# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  Snake making an odd noise?

## Rage Beard Reptiles

I just pulled my snake out and noticed that he is making this really subtle squeak noise. I know that sometimes if they have an RI they can make noises like that. But I checked his nostrils, no blockage and he is not foaming at the mouth. What could this be any ideas?

----------


## Snakesonly

Maybe an early stage of RI, not all stages are visual.
What temps and humidity levels are you using?

----------


## crazyj83

I've noticed at times my bps will squeek after drinking or during shed when their nostrals are covered in shed or water has gotten in... Also if substrait is drt they tend to "sneeze"...

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Temps on the cool side are between 83 and 85 and the hot side is usually about 89-92. Humidity is usually in between 50 and 60, every once in a while it will get down to 45 or so. I just took him out again and did not hear it. He has a pink belly and he is looking like he is in the very early stages of shedding. Although his eyes have not smoked out yet. So I am thinking that it is either his shed or substrate. He is not acting any different at all, still curious as ever. But I will keep an ear out and an eye out for some more symptoms. Thanks for the help. I am open to more.

----------


## kitedemon

They do make sounds every now nd again. It is likely nothing keep an eye on him just to be sure. On a side note your cool side temps could be a touch lower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

> They do make sounds every now nd again. It is likely nothing keep an eye on him just to be sure. On a side note your cool side temps could be a touch lower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x2 This^
the other day i was watching tv then i hear this really weird noise. I check all the tubs. What it was, was my pastel girl blowing bubbles in her water bowl. Stay thirsty my friends...lol

----------


## crazyj83

Yeah, if you think a squeek or sneeze is odd, I'm waiting to read your "WTF was that noise" thred when your bp as a loud dump...lol :Good Job: ... On a serious note, keep an eye on your bp and keep us posted.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

K will do. Also I will lower the cool side temp a touch. Thank you

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I decided to make Scotch Vet appointment. He shed and had a bm. He is making a popping noise now and I am very worried. So that is why I decided to take him to the vet this friday, it was the earliest I could get him in. He is still not showing any physical signs but I would rather catch it early if it is an RI. I am going to feed him tomorrow. I cleaned his cage and put in new substrate. It is eco earth and it is a little damp, not damp enough if you squeeze it that water comes out put moist. Do you think this is a problem should I do something different? Thanks for any input.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Squeaking sounds weird to me. RI's are more raspy, or just sound like breathing/hissing. You should not be able to hear your snake breathe. I would definitely open the snake's mouth and take a look. Look for sores, sticky mucus, puss, anything that looks out of the ordinary.

----------


## DooLittle

Also be careful your Eco earth is not to wet.  They can get scale rot.  It shouldn't be so wet you can ring water out of it.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

